# Audi TT Coupe Experience at the Audi Forum Ingolstadt – A Symbiosis of Steel and Aluminum



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*- Focus on the new processes of building bodies 
- Most modern technologies being used*
How does the Audi TT Coupe get its sporty genes? Aside from engine and design, the car’s weight distribution is of critical importance. Here Audi uses a process of using a mix of steel and aluminum. These two metals, with significantly differing production techniques present a unique challenge in construction.
From November 14th to 24th, visitors to the Audi Forum Ingolstadt will be able to experience just how the bodies of the hybrid lightweight aluminum and steel construction are performed – the latest generation of the Audi Space Frame (ASF), developed by Audi. It is an automated process of construction, which is accomplished through the use of the most modern technologies such as punching rivets, bonding and laser welding. 
The demonstrations will take place at 4:30PM and take two hours. Cost per person is seven euros per adult, six euros for senior citizens or students and five euros for children under 18. Each demonstration is limited to 40 guests. For reservations and further information, contact the Audi Forum Ingolstadt at 0800 2834444 or via email to [email protected]


----------

